# The clash of two HA functions?



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

So, is there a difference in how the HA manifests in the look-a-like types?

I spent some time with an IEE recently and found that I kept butting heads with his Te-HA, wierdly. It made me wonder if my Te-HA annoyed him in a similar way. I mean, his Te is blocked with Si and mine with Ni...?

Or did I get all of that wrong?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Can you give an example?

The only thing I notice with ESIs is their Fi, which puts me off very quickly.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Fried Eggz said:


> Can you give an example?
> 
> The only thing I notice with ESIs is their Fi, which puts me off very quickly.


Hmm, well I spent the weekend with an IEE and, while I did find the Ne annoying after a while, I also find myself struggling with what felt like his over-use of Te (although it could be something entirely different).

The guy is a lawyer, so that might have something to do with it. Whenever we got into some kind of debate I found myself up against his very rigid and inflexible Te-like reasoning, to the point where it felt like it was overpowering his Ne. :/

Now, my partner is an ILI-Te (possibly LIE but most likely the former), but I don't feel his reasoning had the same awkward "rigidity" as this guy. Also, I noticed that whenever I pointed out to him that he was being inconsistent or that he was over-generalising he seemed to get frustrated and maybe even a little bit butt-hurt, lol.

It was the example above that made me start thinking of this, but, as I said, it's likely that it might be due to something completely different (non-typology related).


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wouldn't it be better to look at the not-in-common element? HA is blocked with suggestive, so the total manifestation of the super-id will be different. I like Si coupled with Te. Overall, it has to be like a well-oiled machine.

Try looking at the combinations, rather than the single element, in your thoughts.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Wouldn't it be better to look at the not-in-common element? HA is blocked with suggestive, so the total manifestation of the super-id will be different. I like Si coupled with Te. Overall, it has to be like a well-oiled machine.
> 
> Try looking at the combinations, rather than the single element, in your thoughts.


Yes, that's what I'm trying to get at (but not very well, lol).

I think there was something about his Te-Si that felt narrow-minded and rigid to me. This made me wonder whether the HA functions manifest differently in look-a-like types.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

The Perfect Storm said:


> Yes, that's what I'm trying to get at (but not very well, lol).
> 
> I think there was something about his Te-Si that felt narrow-minded and rigid to me. This made me wonder whether the HA functions manifest differently in look-a-like types.


My Si has to "work." LII Si has to be "emotional." I like Si, but if it doesn't "work" it doesn't matter. The emotional aspect means nothing to me.


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

Maybe what you describe is jealousy?


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Jeremy8419 said:


> My Si has to "work." LII Si has to be "emotional." I like Si, but if it doesn't "work" it doesn't matter. The emotional aspect means nothing to me.


Can you give concrete examples of Si that "works" and Si that is "emotional"?

As I mentioned above, the fact that this guy is a lawyer and seems to rely heavily on legal "facts" and tradition may have been why I found debating with him a little frustrating (regardless of type). He seemed to relate EVERYTHING back to law which is frustrating for someone who has never studied nor is particularly interested in law (it was the case of when you have a hammer, everything become a nail, sort of thing).

It was amusing to see his horror as my partner discussed in great detail his vision of automating the legal system with A.I. (this did not seem to sit well with Te-Si)


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Jippa Jonken said:


> Maybe what you describe is jealousy?


Jealousy? Which part?

I don't follow.


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

The Perfect Storm said:


> Jealousy? Which part?
> 
> I don't follow.


The person you describe seems to be having a feeling of inferiority which makes him very eager to prove superior to you, resulting in poor, scattered attempts to defeat or control you by means of misapplied Te. Is this correct?


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Jippa Jonken said:


> The person you describe seems to be having a feeling of inferiority which makes him very eager to prove superior to you, resulting in poor, scattered attempts to defeat or control you by means of misapplied Te. Is this correct?


No, I don't think he's like that at all. I've never felt he was trying to prove he was superior to me (and if he was then it was completely lost on me because he's always struck me as chilled and laid-back kinda guy, lol).


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Different cognitive types are, by nature, different. And it's not just cognition, but upbringing and environment. 

It may not be the Te that's annoying you, but their preferences and interests in comparison to yours.

In my opinion, you must look at it individually. I could find an SLE which I find to be very similar to me in Ti-Fe respects, and find that our cognition is quite similar-- And I can find another SLE which seems harsher and less inclined towards my cognition. There is no universal, one-way to describe a single person.

To own the truth, I do not think that your friend's Te is what is bothering you, in particular. As others have said, it's an entire picture of the person.

But, it is true that Delta NF will come across quite differently from Gamma SF. There are simply differing motivations and preferences there which do not line up 100 % with each other.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Word Dispenser said:


> It may not be the Te that's annoying you, but their preferences and interests in comparison to yours.


I think it's this.

He likes to see everything from a lawyers perspective whereas I look at it more from a psychological or therapists approach.


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

Jippa Jonken said:


> The person you describe seems to be having a feeling of inferiority which makes him very eager to prove superior to you, resulting in poor, scattered attempts to defeat or control you by means of misapplied Te. Is this correct?


seems like most IEEs tbh


----------



## Freeflowingthoughts (Jun 23, 2015)

The Perfect Storm said:


> So, is there a difference in how the HA manifests in the look-a-like types?


Of course, you both ignore each others Dual Seeking Function.

When I talk with ISFJs I get really frustrated because they seem to use Ti to justify flaky or scatterbrained beliefs (Ne), whereas all I want with Ti is the truth! (Se) lol


----------

